
Hephy Workflow PaaS v2.19.0 Release (fork of Deis Workflow) - Cryptophobia
It is our pleasure to announce that Hephy Workflow v2.19.0 (codename: Tag-Team) is officially here! Hephy Workflow is the open source fork of Deis Workflow which was EOL by Deis Team on 03&#x2F;01&#x2F;2018 .<p>The Deis Team went on to work on Helm and Azure at Microsoft and this open source project was forked by Team Hephy as Hephy Workflow.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teamhephy.com&#x2F;<p>-Team Hephy (Kingdon and Anton)
======
yebyen
This is Kingdon and we're happy to answer questions of any kind!

For anyone who has not heard of Deis Workflow, it is a Kubernetes project from
the same team that brought you Helm. The workflow that it enables is "git
push" to deploy. Dockerfile and Docker "pull-style" image deploys are also
possible.

The Deis project itself is very well documented, but Team Hephy is still
nascent. We are in the process of building our own documentation. The fork is
currently very close to the original, so all of the prior documentation is
still fine.

We have mostly added support for newer Kubernetes API versions in this
release, as well as some updates to the platform router.

